# advice for removal company pls - uk to dubai



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi all

i am currently anticipating packing all my stuff to move over to dubai from the UK. Does anyone know of a good removal company that can ship things over and fast???

thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you do a search you will find previous recommendations on this subject. Bear in mnd however, that when you 'ship' goods you do just that - send them by boat and you can expect the whole journey, from door to door, to take up to 6 weeks.

-


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

milkshake2044 said:


> hi all
> 
> i am currently anticipating packing all my stuff to move over to dubai from the UK. Does anyone know of a good removal company that can ship things over and fast???
> 
> thanks


HI
My ex colleague specialises in International Removals. He is based in Dubai but has contacts and agents all over the world. If you want to get in touch with him he can do door to door and unpack your stuff here too.
You are looking at a minimum of 6 weeks and the cheapest way is by sea.
His contact details are as follows: Santan [email protected] tel +971506535463
Tell him you got his contact details through this forum.


Good luck with the move!


----------



## johnmce (Sep 23, 2009)

Bishop's Move offer Dubai removals (Google "Bishop's Move")

They will give you a free consultation and quote if you live in the UK


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

just remember, if the stuff arrives before you do, they could charge you a daily storage fee.

This means if they say 6 weeks, but the trip only takes three, you pay for 3 weeks of storage.


----------



## johnmce (Sep 23, 2009)

Seven Seas said:


> just remember, if the stuff arrives before you do, they could charge you a daily storage fee.
> 
> This means if they say 6 weeks, but the trip only takes three, you pay for 3 weeks of storage.


Excellent advice. This is something worth discussing/ negotiating with any removals company before you agree to a quote


----------

